

Live Post-Mortem with John Allspaw, Mike Rembetsy, and David Zwieback - nathenharvey
http://www.foodfightshow.org/2012/05/episode-14-live-post-mortem-with-david.html

======
nathenharvey
During the episode we discussed the timeline of events that led to the
failure. John applied a substitution test: given the same conditions would
someone else have expected a different outcome. We came up with some
remediation items aimed at preventing, detecting, and speeding recovery from a
similar failure. We talked about how to deal with repeat offenses and why just
telling people to "be more careful" doesn't solve anything.

